# How to fill large gaps where walls meet ceiling?



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Just finished sheet rocking (I hope) and come to realize the ceiling has more inconsistencies than originally thought :whistling2:. I see this now as I installed the Sheetrock on the walls and they don't butt up nice against the ceiling. There are at least 3 areas (which isn't much when you consider a 12x22 room) that have gaps of up to 2" from top wall sheet to ceiling sheet.

What is the best method for filling these areas securely?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

I think your best bet will be to cut some scraps to fit, and fill in the holes. as an alternative (and more time/$$) would be to put up crown mold which is big enough to cover.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you apply your wall sheets from the top down or from the floor up? Hanging the top sheet tight to the ceiling and then the sheet near the floor leaves the gap at floor level. Harder to tape and mud down there but easier to hide the gap with baseboard.


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for your replies 



daveb1 said:


> Did you apply your wall sheets from the top down or from the floor up? Hanging the top sheet tight to the ceiling and then the sheet near the floor leaves the gap at floor level. Harder to tape and mud down there but easier to hide the gap with baseboard.


Yes I did the top sheet first, but the ceiling was dipping in some areas, so when I butt the top wall sheet, there are some parts of the sheet that wouldn't meet the ceiling piece (hence the gaps). I knew this before hand because I used string to check the ceiling. Since it was only a few small areas, I figured I could fill them somehow and wasn't worth furring and shimming out the entire ceiling.



1910NE said:


> I think your best bet will be to cut some scraps to fit, and fill in the holes. as an alternative (and more time/$$) would be to put up crown mold which is big enough to cover.


I don't see a way to cut strips and secure them well enough that it won't have problems later, so I am thinking this will have to be done with mud. Which kind and if there are any tape tricks is what I will need to know from you pros?

Crown Molding is something I wanted to do, but I assume I will have some trouble with gaps there too, no?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

2" is too big of a gap to just pack mud (even setting type) in. You should have the double top plate to nail to, giving you plenty of nailer. Cut strips as best you can to fill the gap, flat tape with setting compound, then angle tape to the ceiling. Crown mold won't work with the ceiling being out that bad. The finished angle will likely show that there's an obvious problem, but it won't look as bad as crown and won't cost extra....


----------

